# New props we made this year



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Just a couple of props we made for 2012.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I LOVE your hearse! The skellies holding the casket is cool too. I like the masks and hands. They look like they've sloughed off someone and looking gross. Very nice job Ken!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

All in all, a great job.

Are you thinking of making a horse for the hearse next year?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76630-horse-my-funeral-coach.html

possible method


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, the little guy with the hearse driver is a cutie

Nice hearse and I really like the skellie coffin bearers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the hearse and the pall bearers. The drivers side kick is just too cute.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your stuff rocks!!! I Love the little dude with the coach driver!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

very prolific and very good really liked the coffin haven't started with foam yet but I do plan to. Where do you find the time to make all this stuff (or maybe i'm just old)


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments. 

bone dancer, 
I am going to make a horse for next year...probably a skeleton out of foam....but I'm going to show the link to the boss(my wife) and see if what she thinks...thanks.

doctarii,
It's tough to find the time, especially this year. I had elbow surgery in early Sept and I'm not aloud to lift anything even now(made making the hearse really difficult) and I have a mother who's been in the hospital since the middle of August...but we have such a passion for Halloween, you just loose lots of sleep....Have all November to sleep....Well worth it, when you see all the kids and parents enjoying the scene.

Thanks again.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I Love it all! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the hearse...


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

wanted to do the skeletons too but target never could keep them in stock


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love the hearse! The pallbearers are pretty awesome also. Great job!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks again for the comments. 

The skeletons are from all over. 2 from Walgreens, 1 from Garden Ridge, 1 from CVS and the other I got online from somewhere I actually forget the name...had a coupon for 50% off, but with shipping charges, I think I paid close to $35.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The hearse is awesome. 

I checked out the link to the horse - that's some serious project!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Love all the things you did this year. Especially the hearse. Did you build it so it can break down or is it always that big?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes the whole thing can break down. The front piece bolts to the rear. The side walls bolt to the rear. The roof is on 5 trusses, that screw into the side walls. The rear has two doors, that I just remove the hinges. The rear front wall, is on a frame that bolts to the side walls. The axel supports bolt to the front and rear. Wheels come off by unscrewing the hubs.
It's still very large, but the biggest piece is only 3.5'x7'. I'm storing the parts with 4x7 foam walls I have for my garage. It's still a lot to put away.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love your whole theme and haunt. Your hearse is unbelievably great, and the pall bearers are ultra cool. How do you have their arms supported to keep the carrying the coffin as they should? Did you make the skull heads that fit over the lights on the front porch? They are very cool. You are such a talented soul, thanks for sharing your flair for the fantastic.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

The coffin is made of foam. I used thin wire to attach the coffin to the the shoulders of the skeletons. I drilled a small hole in the hands of the skeletons and used a small white painted screws to attach the hands in the correct places.
The skull heads on the porch were modified by my wife sometime ago. I think she bought them. Made a few cuts and attached wire to fit around our lights. They may have been extra large plastic masks?...I honestly don't remember....
Thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

The hearse is excelent. Love everything else too


----------

